# اعطال المضخات



## hamaj_1967 (19 يناير 2007)

ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة تزويدي بأعطال المضخات التي يمكن ان تحدث


----------



## بولا (21 يناير 2007)

هناك اعطال ميكانيكية واعطال كهربائية 
أولا: الاعطال الكهربائية
1- لايوجد تيار كهربائى - راجع فرق الجهد بين الاطوار
2-نقص احد الفازات--راجع فرق الجهد الكهربائى بين الفازات
3-عطل بلوحة التحكم-راجع اللوحة من فيوزات وموصلات
ثانيا: الاعطال الميكانيكية
1-دوران عكس الاتجاه -قم بتبديل أى طرفين من الفازات الثلاثة
2-المضخة لاتسحب مياه -راجع خط السحب 
3-تسرب داخلى -راجع مانع التسرب
4-اعاقة فى خط السحب -حدد مكان الاعاقة وازلها


----------



## devedcharl (13 فبراير 2007)

صوت مرتفع : راجع عمود او عمودى الاداره او رولمان البلى
ضبط الكبلنج
التاكد من ان الكوتش الخاص بالكبلنج حالته جيده
اهتزازاعاليه راجع التثبيت + كل ما سبق


----------



## غرام البابلي (26 مايو 2009)

تعاني المضخات بكل انواعها من مشاكل عديدة نتيجة العمل المستمر واليك اخي العزيز بعض هذه المشاكل واسبابها
1. لايوجد تصريف للماده اي ان المضخه لا تدفع ماده .
السبب: لم يتم تنفيس المضخة , لم يتم ملئ المضخةوانبوب السحب بالشكل الكامل بالماء , ضغط السحب قليل , يحتوي الماء على ابخره او هواء
2. ارتفاع درجة حرارة المضخة.
السبب: المضخة تعمل بتصريف قليل جدا , عدم استقامة المحور,عدم التوازن, سوفان المحامل, احتكاك البشاره بجزء من الجسم, وجود زخم محوري كبير بسبب خلل داخل المضخة
3. انخفاض كبير بالضغط.
السبب: وجود ابخره او هواء في خط السحب, سرعة الدوران قليله, اتجاه الدوران معاكس, تاكل حلقات البشاره بشكل كبير, وجود نضوح في المضخة
4. نضح كبير في الحشوات(Packings).
السبب: عدم استقامة المحور , عدم التوازن, عدم دوران المحور بسهوله بسبب سوفان المحامل , عدم ترتيب الحشوات بشكل صحيح
5. المضخة تسحب قدرة كبيرة.
السبب: سرعة الدوران عالية , اتجاه الدوران معاكس , الضغط المطلوب في شبكة الانابيب اقل من ضغط المضخة , دخول اجسام غريبة داخل البشارة , تاكل حلقات البشارة بشكل كبير , عدم تزييت الحشوات بشكل كافي
6. وجود صوت في المضخة.
السبب: ضغط السحب قليل جدا , القاعدة غير متينة وصلدة بشكل كافي , سوفان المحامل , خطأ في تركيب المحامل , وسخ في المحامل , تلف المحامل




هذه بعض المشاكل التي عادة ما تتعرض لها المضخات بشكل مستمر


----------



## amr_haroon2006 (7 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## gamal010 (19 يناير 2010)

غرام البابلي قال:


> تعاني المضخات بكل انواعها من مشاكل عديدة نتيجة العمل المستمر واليك اخي العزيز بعض هذه المشاكل واسبابها
> 1. لايوجد تصريف للماده اي ان المضخه لا تدفع ماده .
> السبب: لم يتم تنفيس المضخة , لم يتم ملئ المضخةوانبوب السحب بالشكل الكامل بالماء , ضغط السحب قليل , يحتوي الماء على ابخره او هواء
> 2. ارتفاع درجة حرارة المضخة.
> ...


مشكوووووووووور علي المعلومة


----------



## م.م فادي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات


----------



## أسامه أحمد يوسف (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا أعمل في محطة ضخ مياه نهر السن وأبرز المشاكل التي نعاني منها هي ارتفاع الحراره في مضاجع المضخات الناجم عن عدم السنطره الدقيقه بالأضافه ألى دخول ماء واختلاطه بزيت التبريد وهناك مشكله أخرى ناجمه عن عدم تفريغ الهواء من المضخه سببها الأهتراء في صمام الدفع واهتراء في الحشوات على المضاجع


----------



## ابوالفضل شاذلى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك واتمنى دعم هذه المعلومات القيمة بالصور والفديوهات لو امكن*


----------



## عادل 1980 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## pajero330 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى*​


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

